# More Ditloids



## LeeLee (Sep 27, 2013)

There are a couple of vague themes running between some (but not all) of these... however you'll have to work them out for yourself, I'm not in a generous mood.

1=GTDA
2=HaBtO
3=WM
4=HotA
6=oOaHaDotO
7=DS
9=RoH
10=GB
12=LoH
12=DoC
30=PoS
40=DaFN
100=YW


----------



## Steff (Sep 27, 2013)

40 days and forty nights
3 wise men
12 days of christmas
6 of one and half a dozen of the other
30 pieces of silver
7 deadly sins


----------



## robert@fm (Sep 28, 2013)

10 Green Bottles.


----------



## LeeLee (Sep 28, 2013)

Steff said:


> 40 days and forty nights
> 3 wise men
> 12 days of christmas
> 6 of one and half a dozen of the other
> ...


Well done Steff, all correct.


----------



## LeeLee (Sep 28, 2013)

robert@fm said:


> 10 Green Bottles.



Correct. 

That leaves 1, 2, 4, 9, 12 (LoH) and 100


----------



## Steff (Sep 28, 2013)

100 year war?


----------



## Steff (Sep 28, 2013)

12 labours of hercules
2 heads are better then one
4 horsemen of the apocalypse
1 good turn deserves another
9 rings of heaven/hell


----------



## robert@fm (Sep 28, 2013)

According to the Ditlod Droid, 9=RoH is "9 *Rivers* of Hell", but I'm sure it got that one wrong and the correct answer is "Rings" (as in Dante's _Inferno_, referenced in the early id Software game _Catacomb_).


----------



## Steff (Sep 28, 2013)

So theres somewhere to actually go and get the answers then? oh well means I worked even harder then lol. I say I my OH got 1 and 2


----------



## LeeLee (Sep 28, 2013)

All correct, well done. 

I was using Brewers Dictionary of Myths and Fables as my reference book, yes, a real paper book.  It had both Rivers and Rings in Hell, so take your pick.


----------



## Steff (Sep 28, 2013)

Phew I'll sleep we'll tonight, had them remaining ones in my head last night lol


----------

